# Peak Pay means the market is saturated



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Not worth it on a regular planned Peak Pay slot. Dashers stay online jonesing and twiddling their thumbs, so it seems.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

what do you mean? they are not accepting?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> what do you mean? they are not accepting?


Seems like too many dashers wanting that extra three dollars this morning. I can't get back in as my slot expired!


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

I love $3 door dash orders with no tip!!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

WhippedCream said:


> I love $3 door dash orders with no tip!!


I figure in the bonus + my average. If the don't tip, then I reject it.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I figure in the bonus + my average. If the don't tip, then I reject it.


I used to just do $8 $9 $10. Wendy's drive-thru orders. Plus order $7-$8 of free food. For myself.. I made a killing.. Luckily I got deactivated right before the new pay model change joke disaster.. I made up for my lost funds by ordering lots of expensive food off of the passenger app and got tons of. Free expensive food

Thanks door dash I miss you!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

WhippedCream said:


> I used to just do $8 $9 $10. Wendy's drive-thru orders. Plus order $7-$8 of free food. For myself..*That's how I gained 75 lbs in 60 days on the very healthy Wendy's diet.* I made up for my lost funds by ordering lots of expensive food off of the passenger app and got tons of. Free expensive food. *Now that I have been deactivated I just pick it out of garbage cans.*


FIFY


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

WhippedCream said:


> I used to just do $8 $9 $10. Wendy's drive-thru orders. Plus order $7-$8 of free food. For myself.. I made a killing.. Luckily I got deactivated right before the new pay model change joke disaster.. I made up for my lost funds by ordering lots of expensive food off of the passenger app and got tons of. Free expensive food
> 
> Thanks door dash I miss you!!


Are you back on food stamps now?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Seems like too many dashers wanting that extra three dollars this morning. I can't get back in as my slot expired!


Funny you say that. I was just telling my wife I am busier when it says "not busy". When they show red and extra pay way too many drivers. More drivers=less pings and lower offers (despite the extra $$$).


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Funny you say that. I was just telling my wife I am busier when it says "not busy". When they show red and extra pay way too many drivers. More drivers=less pings and lower offers (despite the extra $$$).


Your wife fell. In. Love with a door dash driver. That's Beautiful


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

WhippedCream said:


> Your wife fell. In. Love with a door dash driver. That's Beautiful


Thanks, most who troll scramble their IP address so they can't be found. By replying I was able to grab your IP address that is linked to an address in NJ. Why not just put that you are from Your town in NJ instead of "from the Wonka factory"?


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Funny you say that. I was just telling my wife I am busier when it says "not busy". When they show red and extra pay way too many drivers. More drivers=less pings and lower offers (despite the extra $$$).


I think it helps when it rains and they give peak pay. Other than that, it really doesn't make much of a difference if any, since they usually make it so you drive farther(further?).


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Thanks, most who troll scramble their IP address so they can't be found. By replying I was able to grab your IP address that is linked to an address in NJ. Why not just put that you are from Your town in NJ instead of "from the Wonka factory"?


Because I am insane and really believe that I am from wonka land.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Late last night they had $1 peak pay. Woo-Hoo! Sat for 45 minutes then turned it off and we home. Probably didn’t miss much as of late I’ve been getting nothing but $4.50 non tipping customers.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

WhippedCream said:


> I used to just do $8 $9 $10. Wendy's drive-thru orders. Plus order $7-$8 of free food. For myself.. I made a killing.. Luckily I got deactivated right before the new pay model change joke disaster.. I made up for my lost funds by ordering lots of expensive food off of the passenger app and got tons of. Free expensive food
> 
> Thanks door dash I miss you!!


Didn't realize Door Dash had passengers.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

iheartsubarus said:


> Didn't realize Door Dash had passengers.


DONT FEED THE TROLLS!!!



Seamus said:


> Thanks, most who troll scramble their IP address so they can't be found. By replying I was able to grab your IP address that is linked to an address in NJ. Why not just put that you are from Your town in NJ instead of "from the Wonka factory"?


STOP FEEDING THE TROLLS!!!


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

iheartsubarus said:


> Didn't realize Door Dash had passengers.


Sorry I meant customer app


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

thats because the peak chasers think they are making more money..ll


----------



## windowseat73 (Dec 21, 2018)

When DD throws out promos, half the time I just go home because the number of pings goes way down. Past 2 days have been like that. As soon as the promo expires, it gets busier again. My market, on the edge of Chicago, is borderline over-saturated almost all the time to begin with, so I usually turn on Ubereats when promos hit just to stay busy. But, yeah, it's amazing how many people come out of the woodwork for a couple of extra dollars without knowing they have to wait twice or three times as long as normal. Idiots.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

I've found that peak pay is used in areas with bad tippers because nobody wants to dash there and doordash is having a lot of offers die under the heat lamps because customers are too cheap and dashers are too smart.

So $1 and $2 peak pay turn $3 orders into $4 and $5 orders, which is at least passable during dead times.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I've found that peak pay is used in areas with bad tippers because nobody wants to dash there and doordash is having a lot of offers die under the heat lamps because customers are too cheap and dashers are too smart.
> 
> So $1 and $2 peak pay turn $3 orders into $4 and $5 orders, which is at least passable during dead times.


Have you seen a pattern of the month when tips are higher? I'm starting to see something in my area, or it just may be tax season.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Have you seen a pattern of the month when tips are higher? I'm starting to see something in my area, or it just may be tax season.


My pattern is based on neighborhoods. Just stay out of the college zone.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

After 25 some college deliveries with no tips, I got a few the last couple of days. Maybe they’re learning something there.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> dashers are too smart.


Said no one ever.


----------

